# Lighting System for a 125 gallon



## elfy_amber (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello All,
I was wondering if any of you have advice for me about a lighting system for my 125 gallon freshwater tank. I currently have the hood lights that came with the tank. But I don't like them so much and they really don't show off the colors of my fish. I have a Petco in my town and a LFS. Any advice is most appreciated!:fish9:

Amber.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Many use t5 flourescents.They come in various lengths.T5HO(high output) would be even brighter and allow for some live plants.Try to get freshwater lighting and pay attention for "reef capable " lighting,they will have 1 10,000k and one actinic bulb.The reef capable lights will provide great color rendition of fish ,but are not necessarily the best if are going to choose plants.Plants would prefer 6,700K lights.


----------

